# Which second-hand small car?



## Renenet (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking at buying a second-hand car and I need opinions from people who are a bit more auto-savvy than I am.

The budget is about $5000, give or take a few hundred. Being a student, I need something that is likely to be mechanically reliable and cheap to maintain. I'm looking at a small car for fuel economy, preferably one with an ANCAP safety rating of at least 4. What makes, models and years should I be looking at? 

Thanks,
Ren

PS: I've been looking online for some information about which second-hand cars are cheaper to maintain, but I can't find anything. If something like this exists, please let me know where it is.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 20, 2013)

We brought a 2006 Nissan Pulsar ST-L (suede seats with power windows) having 135000kms for $6200 around 12months ago. A great car an fuel economy of around half of our previous family car (1995 VS Holden Commodore), got 8ltr/100kms on the highway running AC on a 42c day and a 5 1/2hr drive.

Still got my big diesel 4wd (1995 Nissan Patrol) but for most local drives we leave it in the driveway, around 16-18ltrs/100kms.


Rick


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Toyota Yaris = )


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2013)

I reckon you can never go wrong with a Corolla (or just about any Toyota). They are aren't the flashiest or fastest around but they're famous for reliability.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks. 

Saximus, I've been told a couple of times that Toyotas are very reliable - nice to hear it from someone else. Is that still true for older Corollas (say, 2000)?


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2013)

Older is even better! I may be a bit biased though because I know I can fix just about any mechanical issues in a carbureted car but fuel injected is more tricky.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 20, 2013)

I've had some conflicting information about Ford Fiestas. I saw one I liked, a 2004 Zetec model with low kilometres. Someone said that as a European car it would be pricey to maintain; someone else said that there would probably be cheap parts available from the wreckers. Can anyone settle the argument?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 20, 2013)

Renenet said:


> I've had some conflicting information about Ford Fiestas. I saw one I liked, a 2004 Zetec model with low kilometres. Someone said that as a European car it would be pricey to maintain; someone else said that there would probably be cheap parts available from the wreckers. Can anyone settle the argument?



Some of the stuff on euros are pricey, most aren't too bad though. I think be biggest pita with euro models is the indicator and wiper stalks being on opposing sides to normal. We steered clear of all Holden Astras and Vectras due to engine mounts normally failing sub 200000kms, not a cheap fix or an easy job.


Rick


----------



## Renenet (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Rick. I came across that Holden engine problem in my research and decided I'd steer clear of the Holdens.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

Get a Toyota Corolla. Mine is a '90, cost me $2k a few years ago and my total cost of repairs so far has been well under $200. It's done 260k km and is still going strong.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

And if you happen to run it for about a month with no oil, it'll be fine.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the Mazda range. Mazda 3s are bulletproof 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renenet (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! Looks like the Toyota Corolla is getting the votes so far. What's the fuel consumption like on the older models?


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mazda 121, Charade


----------



## damian83 (Jul 20, 2013)

You CANT go past a mazda 323 faultless.... weve had them nowa cx 9


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Not really advice on what type of car to get but look around for deceased estate sales, if you can get past the fact that its a dead persons car they are a bargain but also well looked after as the older generation buy a brand new car so its reliable at their age, drive it once a week, have a full service history and been locked in a garage away from the weather

Good luck in your search

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## FAY (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a 2006 Corolla. Has done 166,000K...never had one problem with it...they are the best...sorry I am not selling it


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Looks like the Toyota Corolla is getting the votes so far. What's the fuel consumption like on the older models?



Not bad. A full tank (38 litres) will get me about 550kms-ish. So about 6.9l/100km. You can probably do better if the engine has less km and is cleaner or whatever. Not sure what the quoted consumption was when they first came out.

I basically think of it in my head as $1 per 10km. 

EDIT: This is with very, very little highway driving and I have a heavy foot haha


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 21, 2013)

Do not buy a holden astra !!!, not buit in aus and parts are not cheap .

you live in cairns so I would travel to charters towers and buy a car that has not suffered the ugly FNQ wet humidity , It might be dusty but it will wash pretty clean in your next sprinkle !


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 21, 2013)

Another Corolla voter Ren, can't kill them with a big stick...believe me, I've tried! Almost as ledendary as the Hilux/ Landy...funny, they're by the same company!.


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Another Corolla voter Ren, can't kill them with a big stick...believe me, I've tried! Almost as ledendary as the Hilux/ Landy...funny, they're by the same company!.



Nah mate, Landy's are not toyota..... they are landrover! Big difference!
I think you mean 'cruisers!! 
If my kids want to annoy me they call my troopy the "laaandy"!


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 21, 2013)

cement said:


> Nah mate, Landy's are not toyota..... they are landrover! Big difference!
> I think you mean 'cruisers!!
> If my kids want to annoy me they call my troopy the "laaandy"!



Nope unless your a rich kid a Landy is a Land Cruiser....


----------



## Renenet (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input, everyone. Now to start looking.


----------



## Tempest404 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anything toyo. Stay the hell away from kia hyundai and Holden, nothing that comes out of those manufacturers is anything worth buying


----------



## Renenet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tempest404 said:


> Anything toyo. Stay the hell away from kia hyundai and Holden, nothing that comes out of those manufacturers is anything worth buying



The most popular small car for sale up here seems to be the Hyundai Getz. Easy to get and in budget, but I can wait.


----------



## phatty (Jul 21, 2013)

Go a corolla very easy find parts and they are cheap too run 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ford focus, just as reliable.


----------



## sd1981 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had a N15 Nissan pulsar 1999 model, drove the bugger out of it, 438,000kms later, I sold it for $50.00 (still on its original engine 1.5L 4cylinder, still going but tired)...in that time, My wife has had a Barina (rubbish) an older corolla (worth the money, very reliable) and is now on a 2005 pulsar (great little car, good on fuel and cheap to service)... I believe that you can't go wrong with a Nissan or a Toyota...


----------



## alex92 (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with the corolla cents, Toyotas are amazing, steer clear of Korean cars like kia and Hyundai, they're a literal example of getting bitten on the backside if you go cheap, I have a 99 n15 pulsar, you can probably get em for less than 4 grand easy, I spent about 5 on mine due to one owner and only had 80000km on it, fuel wise on long trips to dimbulah or elsewhere I got 6-7L per 100km, city driving stop start etc barely gets to 8L even with a heavy foot, also if you get an older car like that and have leftover cash consider getting aftermarket rims with low profile tyres if you're worried about safety ratings, they grip awesome and I haven't even heard them begin to skid going around corners even going uncomfortably fast around em so just say that will add a star to your safety rating haha


----------



## FAY (Jul 22, 2013)

From what I have heard Kia's were rubbish up until around 2004. Now they are just as good as Toyota as they went back to the drawing board. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 22, 2013)

FAY said:


> From what I have heard Kia's were rubbish up until around 2004. Now they are just as good as Toyota as they went back to the drawing board. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



Yeah I'm hearing the same thing Fay, but I wouldn't say as good as a Toyota that's a big call.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 22, 2013)

I've got an 07 Lancer (the old shape, not the new one) since new. I've been thinking of selling it since I've bought something with a tad more dash :lol:, but because it's such a terrific car I've decided to keep it as a spare. If I was looking around for a secondhand car in your price range I'd probably recommend having a look at one of these - even an earlier model. I guess like anything, you just have to be careful it hasn't had the daylights thrashed out of it


----------



## harlemrain (Jul 22, 2013)

Love my Kia Rio, 05 hatchback  paid $4.5k and love it


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a quick search for you online for cars in your area; I'm only calling on personal experience, but the Mazda's are comfortable, and in cases like this one, the Maxx Sport has that bit of style about it 

2004 Mazda 3 BK Series 1 Maxx Sport

I had an '04 Maxx Sport in a sedan before upgrading to the Mazda3 MPS.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, I've found a possible car. It's a 2000 Toyota Corolla with 140,000 kilometres on the clock and automatic transmission. I would have preferred a manual, but as there aren't that many Corollas for sale I don't have the luxury of being too picky.

Is an auto more likely to give me problems than a manual, or is it the other way around? And how many kilometres will a regularly serviced Corolla engine last?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Is an auto more likely to give me problems than a manual, or is it the other way around?



Yea an auto can give more trouble then manual, servicing costs involved as well. There are more parts in an auto then a manual, so more likely to fault. Im sure an auto in a little 4cyc wouldnt be too expensive to replace/repair though.

With it having that many kms i would make sure the log book has been filled out and continue to do services based on manufacturers reccomendations, preventative maintenance is a lot cheaper then emergency repairs.


Rick


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 29, 2013)

I am now playing this game for my son -- He has just started work as an app mechanic --after 3 weeks he comes home and says "I don't like Subaru's they are xxxx to work on " .Next week comes home and says "dad I just found a great Subaru forester for sale can we buy it ? ".. It is a good type of car choice as he has toys that need a station wagon and they have a good solid nudgebar , not really economical (full time 4x4 ) . can someone give + or _ on these cars please


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I am now playing this game for my son -- He has just started work as an app mechanic --after 3 weeks he comes home and says "I don't like Subaru's they are xxxx to work on " .Next week comes home and says "dad I just found a great Subaru forester for sale can we buy it ? ".. It is a good type of car choice as he has toys that need a station wagon and they have a good solid nudgebar , not really economical (full time 4x4 ) . can someone give + or _ on these cars please



Very reliable cars. My brothers a mechanic an says that they are great. We almost brought one instead of our pulsar but it was a bit to much $$$. Fulltime 4wd's do put a bit more strain on the engine, tyres and driveline.


Rick


----------



## Renenet (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Rick. It's a moot point now anyway because the car has already sold, but I'll know for next time. 

I'm still interested though - how many kilometres will a regularly serviced Corolla engine run for? My Dad is a little concerned that a four-cylinder engine with 150,000 kilometres is on its last legs. But I think the Corollas are a bit more robust than that?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 29, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Thanks Rick. It's a moot point now anyway because the car has already sold, but I'll know for next time.
> 
> I'm still interested though - how many kilometres will a regularly serviced Corolla engine run for? My Dad is a little concerned that a four-cylinder engine with 150,000 kilometres is on its last legs. But I think the Corollas are a bit more robust than that?



I had a little 1.5L lancer about 2000 model until a year ago when it got run into. Regularly serviced and driven hard.

It had 204,000 and was still going strong nothing mechanically wrong at all.

Any toyotas up until 2004 should be great, 2005 onwards (at least with Hilux's) went downhill fast.


----------



## FAY (Jul 29, 2013)

Like I said, my 2006 Corolla has 160+ on the clock...it is as sound as a pound. Now that I have said that, it will probably die LOL


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 29, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Thanks Rick. It's a moot point now anyway because the car has already sold, but I'll know for next time.
> 
> I'm still interested though - how many kilometres will a regularly serviced Corolla engine run for? My Dad is a little concerned that a four-cylinder engine with 150,000 kilometres is on its last legs. But I think the Corollas are a bit more robust than that?



As long as the timing belt has been changed and regularly serviced an older 4cyl motor can run forever ish . my 1972 Datsun 1200 had 400000 on it when I sold it and I got tree time the new value when I sold it .


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 29, 2013)

Wouldn't touch a second hand car ( especially one under $5000 ) with a barge pole.

Asking for trouble ( someone else's car troubles to be precise ) , will be full of rust (all hidden off course ) , have suspect mileages , and clapped out engines and worn out mechanically.


Better off waiting a little longer and buying brand new.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Wouldn't touch a second hand car ( especially one under $5000 ) with a barge pole.
> 
> Asking for trouble ( someone else's car troubles to be precise ) , will be full of rust (all hidden off course ) , have suspect mileages , and clapped out engines and worn out mechanically.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Im brought a few cars sub $5000 with no rust or major problems.

My 4wd had 310000kms on the clock an i paided $8500. No rust, all electrics working and most major repairs noted. Ive only just done a major service and its still running strong at 360000kms. Our pulsar was a 1 owner with full logbook which we brought from a dealer with 3yr warranty, paid $500 extra for the assurance that if anything major happens we will be covered.

It comes down to previous owners usage and care as well as having a bit of mechanical knowledge to guide you in the right direction.



Rick


----------



## Renenet (Jul 29, 2013)

Cool, thanks.



lizardwhisperer said:


> Wouldn't touch a second hand car ( especially one under $5000 ) with a barge pole.
> 
> Better off waiting a little longer and buying brand new.



Can I ask why you hold that opinion? Certainly some second-hand cars are suspect - that's why I plan to get an RACQ inspection - but I wouldn't think all of them are.

I'll probably be at uni for some time yet, so I'd be waiting a very long time before I could afford to buy a brand new car!


----------



## bigjoediver (Jul 29, 2013)

Try a BF falcon, but a factory dedicated LPG model. Not small but very cheap on fuel and run forever. With regular servicing taxis get half a million k's out of them.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 29, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> Try a BF falcon, but a factory dedicated LPG model. Not small but very cheap on fuel and run forever. With regular servicing taxis get half a million k's out of them.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but rego in qld costs more depending on the number of cylinders?

While half a million k's sounds good the increased costs associated with servicing, insurance, tyres and rego probably aren't worth it to you as a poor Uni student (I've been there and learnt the hard way a small 4cyl works out much cheaper these days)


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jul 29, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Thanks Rick. It's a moot point now anyway because the car has already sold, but I'll know for next time.
> 
> I'm still interested though - how many kilometres will a regularly serviced Corolla engine run for? My Dad is a little concerned that a four-cylinder engine with 150,000 kilometres is on its last legs. But I think the Corollas are a bit more robust than that?



I doubt it hold be on its last legs.
i bought my mitibishi lancer 2001 a few years back and it has about 350 000ks and has never been reconstructed, just mantained. Never had any problems, I drive all over the place and all I can say is Mitsubishi must make some good cars


----------

